# Treasure pregnant? Aborting?



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I am home alone for the weekend and need more people to panic with me! Treasure was in heat with Cowboy the 21st October and with him past that for a week and a half. She is overdue if she is pregnant, especially for a Nigerian. She is acting funny all of a sudden: calling quietly, licking her sister’s babies. She is peeing very frequently. I noticed a peanut m&m sized hard movable lump on her cheek yesterday if that matters. I assume probably from a hay stem or maybe a tooth issue. I was checking that and noticed a pink string from her vulva. Then more stuff came out like 20 minutes later. Her teats MIGHT be larger but she doesn’t have an udder like you’d expect.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is not normal if she is in heat, but it is really confusing if she is pregnant, as her udder seems to have nothing going on from the picture. 

Does the discharge stink?

I would have a vet look at her.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> That is not normal if she is in heat, but it is really confusing if she is pregnant, as her udder seems to have nothing going on from the picture.
> 
> Does the discharge stink?
> 
> I would have a vet look at her.


It does not stink.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't like the look of that discharge. It's very brown looking..muddied. Any progress?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She’s laying down and pushing a little every once in awhile. It looks almost like a placenta? I’ve only seen one other goat kidding, but that’s kind of what it looks like to me but off color. She isn’t acting like she’s dying. My mom’s arguing with me that she thinks it’s normal, but she’s never seen a goat in labor before. Is it ok to put a goat in the back of a car and drive to the vet? I’m concerned that won’t go very well. The car I have is not big enough for a dog crate. I could try a farm call, though, and have someone come out here maybe.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need a vet now.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Every vet I’ve called is closed for the holiday weekend or sees only small animals, but I did find a woman who works at a small animal vet and has goats and is willing to come here and help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That doesn't look good. She may have dead babies in there. ..prayers for a good out come!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

happybleats said:


> That doesn't look good. She may have dead babies in there. ..prayers for a good out come!


She seems to have contractions here and there, we’ll see...but I really don’t expect live babies. I just hope whatever is in comes out. Really hoping for an Easter miracle!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Please keep us posted...sending good vibes!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are ok. 
We are very concerned for her.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Any new developments?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

About an inch comes out every 20 minutes and adds to her string. It is becoming more of a normal fleshy color, more like a placenta look to it. She’s starting to act more like she’s in labor. If things take a turn, I think she’ll be going to Mizzou veterinary college. It’s a drive from here, though. I don’t want to disturb her for a picture. Here’s the last look I got of it. My grandma drove to be here with me in case something happens. She yanked a section of string about six inches long off the string of goop. There’s about another six inches of goop hanging right now. I know she isn’t supposed to do that, so told her not to do that again...Still no bad smell at all.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks like she was going to have twins. So weird. They’ve been dead a very long time.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

They are about the exact same size as the turkeys we have in the brooder. I actually had to do a double take. Each one could fit in my hand. I can feel bones and tissues but there’s not much to them. Watching to see if there’s more. So odd.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe...yes they have been dead a while., Im sorry. How mom doing now? and you are correct...don't yank anything out. Tomorrow I would do a gentle flush on her with 50/50 white vinegar and warm water. Use a santized bottle that will be able to squeeze solution into her uterus. Flush until its pretty clean. I would also Put her on antibiotics. Penicillin 2 x a day for 5 days. 1 cc per 20#. Im sorry about the loss.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Awe...yes they have been dead a while., Im sorry. How mom doing now? and you are correct...don't yank anything out. Tomorrow I would do a gentle flush on her with 50/50 white vinegar and warm water. Use a santized bottle that will be able to squeeze solution into her uterus. Flush until its pretty clean. I would also Put her on antibiotics. Penicillin 2 x a day for 5 days. 1 cc per 20#. Im sorry about the loss.


She is searching for babies. And I’m not quite sure she’s done passing mummies but she might be. I’m going to check on her a few times tonight. She seems to think her sister’s kid Dandelion is hers then remembers she’s Shamrocks. She’s been like a second mother to them, so in a way it’s fine for her to nurture them that way too. They know which goat to get milk from. I don’t have penicillin on hand but I know they have it at many stores around here, but it’s Easter, so I don’t know if they are open. I believe she is going to go to the vet Monday or when they can see us, and I want them to draw blood and send it to test for diseases or something. It’s been a weird day, but I think the strangeness is almost over.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes its fine for her to nature her sister kids. It will take a few days of mourning her loss. Lots of TLC goes a long way. Good shes going for a vet check up. Best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is strange.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She seems to be believing Dandy, her sister’s baby, is hers and takes comfort in that. Then realizes Dandy is Shamrock’s baby and starts looking for babies again before going back to Dandy in a cycle. I cleaned the pens to reduce the smell and hope she forgets about it. She would be such a good mom. She’s so nurturing. A pinkish red discharge is coming out occasionally but not frequently. It’s not much. She doesn’t want me to touch her, like she thinks I’ve done something to her kids or I’m going to take her away from her imaginary babies. She’s normally so sweet and calm. She runs from me and the grain in my hand. Poor thing! I’m thinking I might need to keep a halter on her to control her a little better and brush her. I wish I could talk to her and explain it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes lucky to have you....It will take a few days or so for her to settle down. Give her some time.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She’s acting more like herself. She’s stopped trying to steal Dandy from Shamrock, still pays her special attention and watches over her like a guardian angel Aunt, but sleeps separately when Shamrock is nursing them or cuddling with them. I know she’s depressed still. She’s letting me touch her again after coaxing and is eating better. The vet gave me a shot of exceed (1.5 cc) to give her, and I did. She goes in person to the vet tomorrow afternoon to check out an abscess by her mouth and do bloodwork. If she’s negative for big bad diseases, I’m getting a Nubian (doe or doeling) or two if I can find any in Missouri, eastern Illinois, or southern Iowa. My family all agreed together that if Treasure didn’t have kids and we felt we could handle an extra goat, we would buy a Nubian this spring or summer. I really enjoy goat milk, so I’m looking forward to a Nubian and their beautiful ears to match my Bluetick Coonhound’s.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad she is doing well. Good job


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Glad she is doing well. Good job


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Still waiting on blood results, but lump by mouth has almost disappeared. I’m feeling a lot better about blood results on CL now that that bump is gone! I’ve noticed changes in Treasure’s backend. Today it looks like she’s forming an udder. I noticed her teats looked more noticeable a few days ago, but there’s now a mini udder as well. What does anyone else think? Do you think it will go away or is there a good chance she will get a full udder?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like a bit of a pooch growing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could just be hormones. I would just keep an eye on it


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I’d be happy to at least get goat milk out of the bad situation. We were going to wait awhile before trying to breed her again. If she gets an udder maybe a little Nubian doeling or two on the milking stand could milk her for me for a bit...haha I noticed she suddenly has a goat beard too. She’s always just had a small long Kung fu master type beard.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Love that face!!


----------

